# My psychiatrist won't prescribe me clonazepam (klonopin)...



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2007)

It is sometimes tough to get it, considering it is a very addictive drug, have you ever been on it before? Because that could be a main reason why they are saying no to it. If you've been on it before and they still say no i'd say look for a new psych.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

ere.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2007)

hmmmmmmm. thats a tough situation, i would try and find as many close by as possible if you can.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Some shrink's and doctor's are anti-benzo and that's thats. They will hardly prescribe the thing's to anyone. Just like some doctor's refuse to prescribe narcotic's to anyone that isint dying of cancer. There just afraid of anything that has even the remotest chance of being abused. If your shrink fall's into this sorry catagory then you may have to look elsewhere.

Ive heard it is one of the best drug's for HPPD. It must activate some gaba subreceptor that the other benzos dont.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

^^^ I didnt know that. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## Ludovico (Feb 9, 2007)

Where I live, you can't request psychoactive medicines by name from your doctor. I think the whole mass marketing of medications in the last decade or so is ridiculous and sickening and is taking power out of the hands of trained medical professionals in exchange for joe shmo and a 60 second TV commercial.

I'll never stop laughing at the people who are drawn into 'butterfly' sleeping medication and at the same time are anti-marijuana advocates.


----------



## ?real?ity? (Feb 18, 2007)

Ludovico said:


> Where I live, you can't request psychoactive medicines by name from your doctor. I think the whole mass marketing of medications in the last decade or so is ridiculous and sickening and is taking power out of the hands of trained medical professionals in exchange for joe shmo and a 60 second TV commercial.
> 
> I'll never stop laughing at the people who are drawn into 'butterfly' sleeping medication and at the same time are anti-marijuana advocates.


marijuana can be more than sleepy dude. it's considered a psychedelic for a reason. but other than that, i'm not against it, i had many good times with it. the last time i smoked i went into total complete dissociated state, where even time was tripping me out! but hey


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2007)

^^^^ that sounds like DR haha


----------



## ?real?ity? (Feb 18, 2007)

Jgard10 said:


> ^^^^ that sounds like DR haha


roflmao, yeah dude, it was the last time i smoked weed, before i knew what dp/dr was (altough after reading about dp/dr i know that i had it before i started fucking around with drugs) and is what made me look online into what the sensations i was getting.

me and my friend were talking about chiropractors, and i took the hit, then it felt like i had just woken up from sleep or something, and i was looking at him and he looked extremely strange like i just met the guy, haha, then as he kept talking it just got really weird, the whole concept of time was intertwined with these words that were being spoken. and i couldn't get my mind over it. what got scary is when i couldn't make out what any of the words meant. i guess sometime during his talking he asked me a question and later on said i didn't respond just stared at him blankley.

i had forgot everything i previously knew. and i got this overpowering dp sensation and started thinking "this is it, i'm about to wake up from this dream" all sorts of shit, my mind was absolutely flipping out.

i then walked home, ate the whole leftover of pizzas, watched simpsons and passed out


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2007)

thats exactly how my dp/dr started. Cept, mine ended with popcorn,simpsons , and passing out haha


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Tigersuit,

Do you take anything for your Hallucinogen persisting perception disorder ?

3098


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

So what is it your psychiatrist wants you to do?

3098


----------

